# Problem mit Flackern bei 2 Monitoren mit verschiedenen Hz-Anzahlen



## Zyrex1 (29. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinen 2 Bildschirmen. Der eine (Asus VG248QE) hat 144Hz und der andere (Asus VX248H) hat 60Hz. Sie sind beide mit der Grafikkarte (GTX 980 von MSI) verbunden, jedoch über verschiedene Kabel: 144Hz = Displayport, 60HZ = HDMI. Das Problem besteht nun darin, dass immer einer der beiden Bildschirme flackert, abhängig von den Einstellungen. Habe ich den 144Hz Monitor auf 144Hz eingestellt, so flackert der 60Hz Monitor beim Scrollen bzw. generellen Bewegungen. Habe ich beide auf 60Hz eingestellt, so flackert der 144Hz Bildschirm beim Spielen am oberen Rand. Wenn ich dann raustabbe verschwindet es wieder. Nun frage ich mich, ob es noch weitere Einstellungen gibt, durch die ich das Lösen kann, oder ob es an den verschiedenen Kabeln liegt. Das Problem ist, wenn es an den Kabeln liegt, dass der 60Hz Monitor keinen Displayport Anschluss hat. Würde dann auch ein Adapterkabel von Displayport auf HDMI helfen? 

Den zweiten Bildschirm habe ich mir erst letzte Woche gekauft und bei meinem alten Zweitbildschirm konnte ich dieses Problem nicht feststellen (dort hatte ich jedoch beide per DVI angeschlossen, weswegen ich auch die Vermutung habe, dass es bei dem neuen an dem Anschluss liegt...). 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Zwitschack (29. März 2016)

es liegt allgemein erstmal an der Synchronisation der Monitore durch die unterschiedlichen Frequenzen. wie verhält sich denn, wenn du beide auf 60Hz stellst und dem VG248QE in den Monitoreinstellungen (die Köpfe am Monitor) auch auf 60Hz einstellst?


----------



## Zyrex1 (29. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider hilft dies auch nicht weiter bzw. kann man es nicht in den Monitoreinstellungen umstellen, jedoch kann ich über die Informationen in den Einstellungen die Hz-Anzahl sehen, welche auch dort 60 beträgt...


----------



## L-Thomsen (30. März 2016)

Ich betreibe meine beiden Monitor mit 120Hz (DP) und 60Hz (HDMi) und konnte so ein Phänomen nicht feststellen.
Hast du mal versucht wie es ist, wenn du dein VG248QE auf 120Hz laufen lässt ?


----------

